# insurance messy license..comparison sites



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have tried the 2 on here for an r35 but no go, i have a few points and a 21d ban on my license all over short period around 2-4 years ago. Nothing in last 18 months, currently 6pts on my license, and 1 claim in last 5 years. History of group 20 cars 10ish years but just struggling.

The comparison sites for me are just a no no usually, i read all the small print on insurances, cancellation stuff and so on, but some of the prices they are coming up with are cheap, however when clicking through, they all seem to be selling insurance for 1 company, zenith..

anyone any experience with any of this that can help? thanks


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

update, just found one with asda car insurance through another site they seem to have pretty good reviews when searching around the net, read the terms and key facts document, nothing untoward in them that i can see...


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

it seems a few people on here use zenith but they have the worst reviews ive read on forums, have you had good or bad experience with them? i have had quotes from them for around a grand thanks


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

GTR OC club insurers?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I wouldn't try sponsors. Cci came back with a quote which was more than last year and I've had the gtr for a year!! No claims btw


Sky insurance don't want to hear the word R35 gtr 

So for me id stay away from sponsors


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Sinth said:


> Sky insurance don't want to hear the word R35 gtr
> 
> So for me id stay away from sponsors


We have insured 3 this morning, we do look very carefully at the policy holder and named drivers though.. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

apparently im unquotable from sky lol, flux were ridiculous and greenlight told me they dont insure the gtr as its value is over 30k..tried there first.

ive got various quotes between 1100 and infinity from everyone selling zenith, zenith themselves being 1700 all of them have absolutely ridiculous pants as pants can be reviews on any review sites 1 star at most..

asda have quoted 1700 also who have got quite a few decent reviews..

thats about my choice at the moment..


----------

